# 1040X needed?...



## hanksteelbottom (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi again everybody,
I just finished back-filing 6 freakin' years of FBARs...happy happy joy joy...but now I'm wondering if I now have to back-file 3 years of 1040x and Schedule B since there IS a tiny box on Schedule B saying that I do have a foreign account...or will they put 2-and-2 together and contact me if needed? 

(The headache continues...)


As before, thanks in advance


----------



## DavidMcKeegan (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello 

I would not recommend amending the returns. Amended returns can be seen as a red flag in the Streamlined filing procedures, and it would simply not be worth it. The check mark on Schedule B does not affect your taxes, and should be automatically updated by you filing your FBAR.

Hope this helps!


----------

